# Coronavirus.... if it only wore a uniform



## Pete (Mar 14, 2020)

_*....just a short note on a thought I had last night*_​

*It hit suddenly with no real warning and before I knew it I was crawling across the floor on my knees calling out to God for the strength to reach the field phone. I had been down at the new house, actually little more than a roof covered frame of a house, for maybe two hours working on hanging wall panels and never noticed the fumes from the generator building up around me.*

*This new coronavirus is analogous to that carbon monoxide event because unlike in war the people who want to kill you wear a uniform whereas a carrier of the virus cannot be seen anymore than seeing the fumes of that generator. Plus it is impossible to 'see' if what that person touched is covered with coronavirus.*



*I find it ironic
that just when we need
God the most
church leaders have shut down
church services.*​


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

Everything is being shut down.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 14, 2020)

Its getting bad here in my hometown....food delivery services cant keep up, having no available time slots till Tuesday right now which I currently use, and stores are falling way behind in re-stocking shelves...


----------



## jerry old (Mar 14, 2020)

If you have grandparents still living, ask them about rationing in WW II


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Its getting bad here in my hometown....food delivery services cant keep up, having no available time slots till Tuesday right now and stores are falling way behind in re-stocking shelves...


It is also getting that way here too.  I checked on getting my food delivery, which I have been doing for the past 7 months, and there is a 2 day wait, at least, as they sometimes take longer than they say.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

jerry old said:


> If you have grandparents still living, ask them about rationing in WW II


My grandparents have been gone a long, long time.  I do recall hearing of the rationing though.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> My grandparents have been gone a long, long time.  I do recall hearing of the rationing though.


I believe its gonna come to that so stock up on lots of canned meats and foods.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I believe its gonna come to that so stock up on lots of canned meats and foods.


I have about 9 cans of tuna and about 9 cans of ravioli and 4 large cans of beef stew.  I also have 2 large bags of frozen ravioli, a large bag of grillers, some chicken.  There are a few kinds of beans I've yet to get.  I can ration them well so I eat regular portion sizes.  Thank you.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 14, 2020)

Pete said:


> I find it ironic
> that just when we need
> God the most
> church leaders have shut down
> church services.


I thought so too


----------



## Catlady (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I have about 9 cans of tuna and about 9 cans of ravioli and 4 large cans of beef stew.  I also have 2 large bags of frozen ravioli, a large bag of grillers, some chicken.  There are a few kinds of beans I've yet to get.  I can ration them well so I eat regular portion sizes.  Thank you.


The problem with getting big sized cans and frozen food is that if the electricity is shut down during a pandemic (staff too sick to run the company), the portion you don't eat right away will go bad.  I bought small, one serving cans, even though they're more expensive.  And will use up the frozen and perishables before the canned and unrefrigerated stuff.


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 14, 2020)

This is very personal. I’m not a religious person nor a member of any church, but there is one church here that produces or sponsors the most wonderful music programs of all kinds. They have different programs of very talented & visiting musicians of all kinds, as often as several times a month, for several years. I was planning to attend 3 within the next two weeks. Fine music of all kinds is a very spiritual experience for me. Sadly, these programs have been cancelled or postponed. 
it took this bizarre turn of events to make me realize how very much that church and the people there have come to mean to me. When (and if) life gets back to normal, I need to find a way of expressing that.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2020)

Church services pose the same "hazards" as any other pubic gathering...with regard to this CV....perhaps even more so, because most of their parishioners probably fall into the "elderly" category.  The bad thing about this virus is that an infected person can go days, or weeks with no symptoms, while unknowingly contaminating everything/everyone they come in contact with.  

Churches are probably doing their congregation a good service by limiting activities.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 14, 2020)

I still have some gas ration stamps that my father had left over when the war ended.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> _Pete said:
> I find it ironic
> that just when we need
> God the most
> ...



I find this less shocking than people bringing guns to church on the very rare off-chance a tragic shooting might occur. To me, suspending services falls under the categories of, "Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition" and "God gave us brains for a reason."

It's been scientifically established that this virus spreads through contact with others - even those who have no idea they're infected.

Indeed, I would look askance at religious leaders who _aren't_ advising their congregations to protect themselves and others by staying home. There are plenty of ways to connect with our Creator that don't involve large crowds.

Just like retailers who are being hit hard, good pastors will find a way to take care of "business" by uploading their sermons onto youtube, typing and and mailing or emailing them out, recommending Bible readings, etc.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Indeed, I would look askance at religious leaders who _aren't_ advising their congregations to protect themselves and others by staying home. There are plenty of ways to connect with our Creator that don't involve large crowds.
> 
> Just like retailers who are being hit hard, good pastors will find a way to take care of "business" by uploading their sermons onto youtube, typing and and mailing or emailing them out, recommending Bible readings, etc.


Totally agree
It's still ironic to me


----------

